# mal auf einem Trialbike sitzen... Hannover



## demlak (15. November 2016)

Aloha.. irgendwie bin ich neugierig wie sich so ein Trialbike fährt und würde gerne mal auf einem sitzen.. nix wildes.. paar Minuten rumgurken um ein vages Gefühl zu bekommen, ob das ganze was für mich sein _könnte_..

Wo in Hannover kann man Anschluss an Trialfahrer finden?
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier ein paar Skatehallen.. fahren da auch Trial-Biker?
Kann man sich da eventuell sogar mal eines ausleihen?

besten Dank im voraus
demlak


----------



## kamo-i (15. November 2016)

Kanns dir nur in WOB anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2016)

Oder in Halle mit Street Trial oder 26'' Trial. Ist aber schon ein Stückchen weg.


----------



## demlak (15. November 2016)

Hey.. danke für eure Angebote.. die Entfernungen sind ja ganz schön happig =(
WOB wäre evtl. noch zu machen. aber lieber wäre mir natürlich Hannover.

Mal schauen, ob sich noch jemand aus Hannover meldet.. danke erstmal soweit.


----------



## python (16. November 2016)

Kann dir Göttingen anbieten


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Kanns dir nur in WOB anbieten...


Das was du Fahrrad nennst kann man doch niemandem anbieten [emoji1]


----------



## kamo-i (17. November 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das was du Fahrrad nennst kann man doch niemandem anbieten [emoji1]



Stimmt. Liegt zum größten Teil an den Bremsen die mir iwie so ein Knecht klar gemacht hat.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. November 2016)

Touché... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## trialelmi (19. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Aloha.. irgendwie bin ich neugierig wie sich so ein Trialbike fährt und würde gerne mal auf einem sitzen..
> demlak


Die wenigsten haben eine Sattel zum mal draufsitzen.


----------



## demlak (19. November 2016)

blah =)


----------



## trialelmi (19. November 2016)

Na dann. In Bonn darfste auch mal testen incl. Gelände.  blah =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (19. November 2016)

alle so nett! aber alles so weit weg =(


----------



## kamo-i (21. November 2016)

Der beste aller Vorschläge ist immer noch im Frühling zur TRIAL JAM NACH KALK zu kommen !!!


----------



## Tony- (21. November 2016)

Sind sonntags in der Innenstadt nicht immer ein Paar Jungs am Rumgurken? Am Aegi oder Pavillion einfach mal einen anhalten.


----------



## demlak (21. November 2016)

danke, ich werd mal die augen offen halten.. bisher ist mir noch keiner aufgefallen..

@kamo-i klingt durchaus interessant.. aber bisher ist das interesse noch nicht so groß, als dass ich dafür größere strecken fahren würde..


----------



## Raymond12 (21. November 2016)

Suchtgefahr ist groß!


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. November 2016)

... Hannover ... hier...

Mein neues Rad ist aber leider noch nicht 100% fertig - kannst mir trotzdem gerne mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (21. November 2016)

\o/


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. November 2016)

Ich bin übrigens auch immer an Leuten zum Fahren interessiert ;-)
Falls wer ne Handynummer hat - PN!

@kamo-i Kommst du mich mal besuchen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch immer an Leuten zum Fahren interessiert ;-)
> Falls wer ne Handynummer hat - PN!
> 
> @kamo-i Kommst du mich mal besuchen?


Kommste nach Halle aber mitm Inspired. Dann drehn wir mal ne Runde aber ohne .


----------



## kamo-i (21. November 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch immer an Leuten zum Fahren interessiert ;-)
> Falls wer ne Handynummer hat - PN!
> 
> @kamo-i Kommst du mich mal besuchen?



Haha.  

Nja noch Magdeburg, oder wo biste nu? Können wa ja ma machen, wa!


----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2016)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Na dann. In Bonn darfste auch mal testen incl. Gelände.  blah =))


Bonn?! Adresse bitte


----------



## trialelmi (21. November 2016)

Hast ne PN @Insomnia-


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. November 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Nja noch Magdeburg, oder wo biste nu? Können wa ja ma machen, wa!



Neeee... Hannover  Steht doch schon im Titel!


----------



## kamo-i (23. November 2016)

Hä? .... Nja der Inititator wollte sich in bestenfalls H treffen. Und ich dachte du meintest frei davon du WÄRST in Magde und BLA.  

Aaaaaalso... Du bist auch in H, ja? Und... Und was meinst mit biken? Trialn? Weil wenn ja, könntest du demlak doch dein Bike ma zum Testen geben. Daher check ichs nicht.


----------



## demlak (23. November 2016)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> ... Hannover ... hier...
> 
> Mein neues Rad ist aber leider noch nicht 100% fertig - kannst mir trotzdem gerne mal eine PN schicken.


da stehts doch =)
und wir sind schon in kontakt


----------



## kamo-i (23. November 2016)

ok, got it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (23. November 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hä? .... Nja der Inititator wollte sich in bestenfalls H treffen. Und ich dachte du meintest frei davon du WÄRST in Magde und BLA.
> 
> Aaaaaalso... Du bist auch in H, ja? Und... Und was meinst mit biken? Trialn? Weil wenn ja, könntest du demlak doch dein Bike ma zum Testen geben. Daher check ichs nicht.



Massa ey


----------



## demlak (4. August 2018)

Leider hat sich bisher nix ergeben. Darum push ich den Thread mal.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Leider hat sich bisher nix ergeben. Darum push ich den Thread mal.


Nach 2!!! Jahren? Fahr doch einfach mal zur Jam in Kölln. Da muss jeder mal hin. Har har...


----------



## Johannes1708 (27. August 2018)

ich hätte auch ma Bock ne Runde zu fahren könnte mir jemand in der Umgebung Hannover bis halle ein paar Sachen zeigen und sein trial ausleigen


----------



## demlak (28. August 2018)

Wer verleiht denn sein Bike an jemanden Fremdes der gerade mal ein Posting hat? Troll?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Wer verleiht denn sein Bike an jemanden Fremdes der gerade mal ein Posting hat? Troll?


Warum. Mal drauf stehen ist doch ok. Dabei geht doch nix kaputt.


----------



## demlak (28. August 2018)

Ich habe evtl. das ausleihen zu großzügig interpretiert.


----------



## demlak (5. Juni 2019)

neues Jahr.. neues Glück? =)
Bin bisher noch immer nicht auf einem Trial-Bike gewesen.


----------



## BikingDevil (28. Juni 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> neues Jahr.. neues Glück? =)
> Bin bisher noch immer nicht auf einem Trial-Bike gewesen.


Dann schreib mal ne PN an mich... hättest mal lieber im Thread Trial in und um Hannover gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. September 2021)

uuuund weitere zwei Jahre.. @BikingDevil hat damals nicht auf die PN geantwortet.. und Threads finde ich nur welche die nicht nur Staub ansetzen, sondern schon harte Verwesungsgerüche aufweisen =)

Same procedure as every year, miss Sophie:

Ich würde gerne mal in der Gegend mit Trial-Bikern in Kontakt kommen.. mal quatschen und mal ausprobieren.. 
2021 anyone? =)


----------



## BikingDevil (5. September 2021)

Vielleicht weil Du keine Ahnung hast, wie man sich vorstellt und so weiter... 
Ausser "hey" stand nix in deiner PN.
Aber wenigstens machst Du Deinem Namen/Pseudonym hier alle Ehre  .
Ich bin hier raus!


----------



## demlak (5. September 2021)

Hachja.. wenn man nix zu sagen hat, fangen die Beleidigungen an.


----------



## Raymond12 (6. September 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> danke, ich werd mal die augen offen halten.. bisher ist mir noch keiner aufgefallen..
> 
> @kamo-i klingt durchaus interessant.. aber bisher ist das interesse noch nicht so groß, als dass ich dafür größere strecken fahren würde..


Du versuchst das jetzt hier seit 5 Jahren und hast es immer noch nicht zu nem Trialverein in Lüneburg oder Celle geschafft? Wenn dein Interesse immer noch nicht groß genug ist dafür auch mal ein paar km zu fahren, lass es bleiben, da du mutmaßlich nicht die richtige Einstellung zum Sport zu haben scheinst.  Trial benötigt Feuer und Willen etwas immer und immer wieder zu versuchen. 
Mal 2 Stunden auf einem geliehenem Trialrad rumzuhampeln ist in den meisten Fällen doch eher ernüchternd weil Trialradl sich erstmal einfach ungewohnt fahren.


----------



## demlak (6. September 2021)

Korrekt.. ich habe nur ein kleines Interesse.. ich hab so ein Bike noch nichtmal live gesehen.. Da entwickelt sich dann auch nur schwerlich eine "mutmaßlich richtige Einstellung".

Meine kleine, bescheidene Frage hier, ist doch "nur" ein "hallo locals.. darf ich mal gucken/testfahren?"
Nicht mehr.. nicht weniger..


----------



## Raymond12 (7. September 2021)

Ich fürchte Du hast das Pech, dass das Forum hier nicht mehr viele Leute erreicht und dass es darüberhinaus nicht soviele Locals in Hannover selber gibt. Gib Bescheid, solltest Du mal in Berlin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

